# Moving to Chiang Rai



## CharlesA (Nov 25, 2009)

After numerous visits to Thailand, my wife (Thia) and I have decided to relocate to Chiang Rai after we sell our house in Florida (right!). Clearly this may take some time but the desire to go is strong. We have both been to Chiang Rai several times and have very much enjoyed the diversity and blending of cultures in the area.

Now all we need to do is locate a rental house. We visited with a realator on our last visit and realize this is an expensive way to go but we are uncertain on how to locate rental properties on our own. If any of you experience expats have some suggestions we would be very appreciative.

Also, are there any places in Chiang Rai where expats seem to congrugate. That might be a nother good avenue for us to pursue for house huntuing

Thanks


----------

